# Turkey Club Fatty for a change of pace.



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2018)

Well I was kinda bored the other day also a little ancy. I wanted something simple to do for a second cook on the 26" Kettle. The first was just a couple of steaks to see how it worked compared to the 22". Well outside of a few more coals needed, there wasn't much of a learning curve.

So onto cook number two.

I made this fatty using the same technique that can be found here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...bacon-weave-this-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/

First the ingredients: 1/4 cup of mayo, 1 egg, 2 splashes of Worcestershire sauce, Weber garlic and onion seasoning, shredded cheddar cheese, ground pepper, bacon, TC creole butter injection, thin sliced ham, and a pound and a third of ground turkey(dark meat if possible). I don't normally use all these ingredients in a fatty but with turkey being kinda bland tasting and basically no fat. I had to spicen it up a bit and add a binder to hold it togather








First I mixed the turkey, egg, mayo, seasonings and worcestershire souce in a bowl, and very gently folded it together. Then I rolled it out in the zip lock bag, and put the bag into the freezer for about 30min. to firm up. Once I removed it from the freezer and took it out of the bag I spread the TC on top of the turkey, layed down a few slices of ham and sprinkled with the cheese. I then rolled up my fatty and rubbed it down with more of the Weber seasoning and wrapped the fatty in bacon. After which it was placed back into the fridge to firm up and wait until the grill was ready.

All rolled up(note no weave this time).







Since I had an extra tube of Jimmy Dean sausage hanging around I decided to go back to the basics and make an original fatty. This time I used TCs creole seasonings for the rub. After the rub I gave it a wrap in plastic and let it set a spell in the refridge.







Then onto the 26" kettle w/charcoal baskets and a couple chunks of hickory. Average temp was about 280*.
	

		
			
		

		
	







  Relaxing for a bit and taking on some nice color:






A little rearranging of the grate and two pork tenderloins added for good measure. One coated in TCs seasoning and the other in the Weber garlic and onion. After all can't let good coals go to waste.







I put the Turkey club fatty in the refridge for a few hours then sliced it up for vacuum sealing:






Sliced shot of the original fatty: Snacked on a slice or two before vacuum sealing. Man were they good.





And finally the tenderloins they were lightly glazed with some SBR's and smoked to 138*. Then they rested for a short spell and served as dinner.






I think I'm gonna like this new 26er. It has plenty of room for whatever. I also rediscoverd the orignal fatty which has been missing from my arsonal for a few years. Now the turkey club, well lets just say that it comes in right behind the all meat fatty. Thanks for taking a look. As usual any questions or critiques are more then welcome.

C-ya next time
Chris

Oh yeah, Skidmark wasn't being a very good boy that particular morning. Apparently he sniffed out a mole around the area I grill and decided to have a go at him. He didn't get the mole but did do allot of digging.

Skidmark: This isn't his usual spot when I smoking. He knew I wasn't a happy camper.






The battlefield after I raked it out.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 12, 2018)

Wow, Chris.  Those are some good looking meats.  Never thought of a fattie with ground turkey.  Almost sounds healthy...almost.

Skidmark looks sorry!!!

Nice cook.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2018)

Everything looks delicious Chris!
Excellent smoke!!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks great Chris nice smoke!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2018)

I sure am glad it's lunchtime, cause after viewing this I'm suddenly famished.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Chris!!
Nice Job!!
Now I'm hungry!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 12, 2018)

Great job Chris.  I have never even considered using ground turkey in a fatty--or anything else, for that matter.  Now I have a use for the ground turkey that Miss Linda has in the freezer.  That club sounds real good.
And the tenderloins look like they turned out fantastic.
POINT for a new idea.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Wow, Chris.  Those are some good looking meats.  Never thought of a fattie with ground turkey.  Almost sounds healthy...almost.
> 
> Skidmark looks sorry!!!
> 
> Nice cook.



Thanks Jeff for the like and compliment appreciate them. Skid knew he did wrong by the look of disappointment on my face, but he also knows I won't stay upset very long. He  snuck back to his usual place by the smoker shortly after the pic.  



SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks delicious Chris!
> Excellent smoke!!
> Al



Thanks Al appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Chris nice smoke!



Thanks SVF, your bacon would have put this over the top. 



chilerelleno said:


> I sure am glad it's lunchtime, cause after viewing this I'm suddenly famished.



Thanks John, Although I still have a ways to go to catch up to the feed bags you put out there.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, Chris!!
> Nice Job!!
> Now I'm hungry!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear for the like and kind words really appreciate them.



GaryHibbert said:


> Great job Chris.  I have never even considered using ground turkey in a fatty--or anything else, for that matter.  Now I have a use for the ground turkey that Miss Linda has in the freezer.  That club sounds real good.
> And the tenderloins look like they turned out fantastic.
> POINT for a new idea.
> Gary



Gary, I really didn't either until I made moinks with ground turkey. That gave me the idea - well that and the fact that a ham and turkey club sammy is one of my favorites. Thanks for the nice words and like appreciate them. The tenderloins came out nice and juicy. A little spicy for the wife, but not for my tastes.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2018)

@browneyesvictim thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------

